# What happens to the number plate when you import an American car?



## Sebastião (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm considering importing my dutch car originally from America. I haven't seen a single American car since I've been in Portugal, so I'm wondering if they even have those specially sized plates for American cars? As you can see in the picture a normal size plate won't even fit:










The only thing I could find on these forums about the subject is this line:

"Cost is in the region of about €400 plus a bit more if you need a to make extra changes such as permission for a non standard rear number plate as you have on American cars."

Does that imply a difference between front and rear number plates?

I also have a closed trailer not that big, in Holland it doesn't require a seperate number plate registration. I read some things that in Portugal it's required for every trailer 300+ kg, but I also read the rules changed in 2017. Any updated info on that?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I imported my American classic car a few years ago & as part of the matriculation process I got a letter from IMT authorising me to have a non standard size rear number plate & then I had to have that size plate custom made by a company in the UK (couldn't find a company here that could do it) 

Although they allowed me a non standard size plate, it still had to have the PT & year/month of manufacture on it which means the actual registration number is ridiculously small & the IPO inspector questions it pretty much every year & I got so fed up with that game that I went to the local GNR station to check I was properly legal & they confirmed I was............... and their advice was simply to point my finger at the IMT letter and say nothing.

As for the trailer, does it have a classification plate on it, how heavy is it & when was it made?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The full process is: 

Each adult new immigrant is allowed to import one motor vehicle free of import tax IF (note the big IF) the vehicle meets the required criteria which is: 

The importer can prove the vehicle has been registered to the him/her for at least 6 months previously (in the country it's coming from) & that he/she has lived in that country for that time period, the importer must provide a Certificate of Conformity or if the vehicle was manufactured pre CoC they will accept a downloaded copy of the original sales brochure that shows the tech spec of the vehicle.

The vehicle must be standard or any (obvious) changes to the vehicle must be listed on a letter from a main dealer or manufacturer listing all changes from standard stating & that all said changes from standard are acceptable replacements.

The matriculation process must be started within 12 months of the applicant getting his/her Residencia. (it was previously 6 months) Whilst you can do the matriculation process yourself, it's much easier if you have a local agent do it for you & current (at time of writing (March 2018)) cost is usually about €400 plus the one off matriculation inspection of about €75 + annual road tax + possible changes such as headlight replacements etc. 

Road tax is calculated on engine size & emissions and priced as a new car on the date of matriculation not on year of manufacture. If you do go the tax free import route, you are not allowed to sell the car for 1 year unless you repay the tax you've previously avoided but if you did pay the tax then you can sell it any time you wish.

If you pay the import tax it's calculated on age of vehicle, engine size & emissions NOT on value & is often VERY expensive, especially for cars with large engines/high emissions & some cars can cost tens of thousands of Euros & one day difference in the date of manufacture from one year to the next can sometimes mean a massive increase/decrease in tax payable so do your research on the simulator link below very carefully.

You're allowed to keep a foreign registered car in Portugal for 180 days maximum before you either matriculate it or remove it back to the country it came from for a further 180 days. The only exception to this rule is for some (but not all) students on some (but not all) study permits

If you have a foreign registered car in Portugal, it must be taxed, tested & insured in it’s country of registration all the time it’s in Portugal & if the GNR catch you with an overstaying vehicle or without tax, test or insurance, they can & often do, permanently confiscate the vehicle which they will then sell or destroy. Note that whilst a foreign registered vehicle can be put through a Portuguese IPO/MOT inspection the pass certificate has no legal standing & is not a replacement for the test certificate from the country of registration.

During the Portuguese matriculation/registration process the vehicle has to be submitted for a one off matriculation inspection which is a greatly enhanced safety inspection which includes a rolling road test & if the vehicle comes from a country that drives on the left the headlight units will need to be changed. Beam deflectors are not acceptable. 

Once matriculated the vehicle is subject to the ordinary Portuguese IPO annual inspection.

If importing from the UK you will be expected to provide a ‘Car Importation Certificate’ which is basically an affidavit & you obtain that from the UK High Commission. Details of how to obtain that here: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/notarial-and-documentary-services-guide-for-portugal or you can contact them through their Facebook group at ‘Brits In Portugal

You can calculate the import tax (if payable) & annual road tax payable here: https://aduaneiro.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/jsp/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV.jsp 

Act here: https://dre.pt/web/guest/pesquisa/-/search/226204/details/normal?l=1 

Note: The required ownership period prior to matriculation used to be 12 months but was reduced to 6 months in January 2018. 

https://www.portaldascomunidades.mn...ificados/499-certificado-importacao-automovel 

Note: A resident of Portugal is NOT legally allowed to drive a foreign registered vehicle that has not begun the matriculation process.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally got my American car matriculated and received Portuguese car plates. Does any one know when I should receive the new Portuguese car title. When I went through the process they took my American title but didn’t say anything about receiving the new one. Thanks.....


----------

